
Show HN: DebateGate, a website for civil debate - dev_sebbot
https://www.debategate.net/
======
dev_sebbot
Hi all!

I'm a self-taught programmer currently in college, and I've spent the last
year or so working on this website. I don't really expect much from it, but
it's a huge milestone for me that I actually finished a project of some
considerable complexity. I thought HN might enjoy looking at it.

~~~
Ginguin
I love the idea! I have a few questions/concerns. When attempting to join a
debate, how can you tell which side the other person has claimed? Once you
click "join debate" is there a way to cancel that action before entering a
claim?

~~~
dev_sebbot
Hi! Sorry for the very, very late reply, I thought this post had been buried
by the time you got to it.

You can only join a debate once you're actually on the debate page, where you
can see whether the opponent is Pro or Con to the issue based on what side of
the page they're on. Pro is always on the left, for instance. I forgot to
actually put "Pro" above their head, though; I'll be sure to add that :)

